# Memory... and why I can't remember useful things?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, so I can remember some random piece of classical music I heard once 3 years ago, note for note, but wander around my house looking for my ps3 controller, that's in my hand. Personally I'd rather remember that the ps3 controller is in my hand. Anyone else have similar problems with their memory?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, in my case that's because I'm too concerned with high thoughts to keep in mind the common ones.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Like that strange thread going around, I must be an elephant because an elephant never forgets...now, sure, I've misplaced keys and such but other than those rarities and such times when I'm so out of it that short term memory suffers, I'm pretty much a sponge. I consider it more a curse, rather, as my mind is loaded with entire movies, endless amounts of quotes and music with their catalog numbers, star names and their distance in light years from us, zip codes, airport codes...lyrics...endless amount of lyrics...I guess it's not as bad as having it full of nonsense...I did develop, somewhere along the way, a technique for short-term storage of information such as phone card codes or numbers and names I'll only need temporarily...after that, my mind just flushes it out. 

Music, quotes, books, movies and many other things...my mind simply doesn't seem to get full.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know I have at least one pair of spectacles and a wristwatch somewhere at home but I'm at a total loss as where I put them. I'm not sure whether that's a case of having a bad memory or just being bloody careless.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As long as I can find what I'm looking for in my CD stack, I'm good.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I know that I've on a CD Katchen's Brahms-Hendel, but damn if I can found it. I'll have to search on all of them. Problem is that I've copied to CD some 300 vynils, and very often I've put 2 or 3 different pieces on a sigle CD. Now where the hell is Katchen? I forgot.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember what is interesting to me. My keys are not interesting. What day of the week it happens to be is not interesting. Music, art, novels, and movies are.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an absolutely endless capacity for useless trivia, but when it comes to studying and things I REALLY MUST LEARN... Pfft. Nada.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I remember things because I've an excelent..and excelent..damn! I forgot the name of what I have.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot of this is to do with short term memory, I’m particularly bad at this. 
I’ll put my cars keys down and if I get distracted for just a minute or so I cant remember where I put them.
It’s not age, I’ve always been like this, I’m dyslectic and I’m convinced it's another annoying side effect of that condition.


----------

